# R15 or R22



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a, seemingly, working R15. I have the opportunity, due to a friendly DirecTV installer, to switch this for an R22.

Is this a good mood. Is the R22 more reliable or worse.

Thanks


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

I would say go for it. The only draw back I can think of is slightly slower channel change times. But the R22 has an ethernet port on the back giving you free access to DirecTV on Demand. The R22 also has a 320GB hard drive giving you much more recording capacity. The R22 is SWM compatible. There are also rumors that this receiver may be HD upgradable since it is the same thing as an HR21 with the HD disabled. There are probably several more reasons you should accept the R22, but these are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To add to the above comments, the R22 software is developed entirely in-house by DirecTV, while the R15 software is outsourced. As a result, the R22 gets more frequent updates, and more rapid fixes to issues. I fully agree, if you have the opportunity to get an R22 versus an R15, I would take the R22. I have an inactive R15, an inactive R16, and an active R22 myself (for all the noted reasons).


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tonyoci said:


> I have a, seemingly, working R15. I have the opportunity, due to a friendly DirecTV installer, to switch this for an R22.
> 
> Is this a good mood. Is the R22 more reliable or worse.
> 
> Thanks


The R22 is more reliable.Reasons to go with the R22:The case is black/more program info with program's first air date in guide/the R22 has the ability to access 30 second skip,mediashare,VOD,external hard drive,have OTA tuners with the AM21,HDMI and Component hookups(480p only at this time),get the same software updates as the HR2xs,200 hour SD recording capacity,RF antenna is internal,R22 is Energy Star certified.There will be other abilities that the R22 will be able to do in the future.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I would go for the R22. I have an R15 and R22. I like the R22 much better and I like having the ethernet port for the extra features.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

I understand the R22 is better but how about reliability. I'm always nervous switching a seemingly working unit for one that might have issues.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

tonyoci said:


> I understand the R22 is better but how about reliability.


It's based on the HR22 which is based on the HR21,... so at least the software [NR of course] is pretty solid at this point.

At this point I'd go for a R22. The R15 is a dead platform.

Even though it hurst me sending back my 15-300 this week.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

My R22 has been very reliable. I don't know of any missed recordings on it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have 3 activated R22s and my R15 is in my closet..... 'Nuf said.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you go with the R22, won't it be another 2 years.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

Firstly that doesn't bother me, I am happy with DTV and no plans to change. If I really need to I can pay $200 to get out.

Secondly, this would be a protection plan replacement, if that triggers a 2 year thing then I already did that replacing a broken HR10 2 weeks ago.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I was required to have new equipment installed because my local channels were changing to different satellites and being broadcast in MPEG4. The R15 isnt capable of receiving MPEG4 content. This included swapping out our R15 for an R22. I have been happy with it so far the extra recording capacity is great. It does seem to be a bit slower then the R15 but its tolerable. I would say go for the swap and have an up to date receiver thats MPEG4 capable. I am hoping sometime in the future DirecTV will unlock HD on the R22 



tonyoci said:


> Secondly, this would be a protection plan replacement, if that triggers a 2 year thing then I already did that replacing a broken HR10 2 weeks ago.


To answer this as far as I am aware using the protection plan for a replacement isnt suppose to extend your contract. With that said I have seen a few posts on here with people having their commitment extended without them knowing about it. I would say it really wouldn't make a difference if you plan to keep DirecTV for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tonyoci said:


> I understand the R22 is better but how about reliability. I'm always nervous switching a seemingly working unit for one that might have issues.


Despite everyone else extolling the virtues of the R22, I have only SD service and 2 R15's and 1 R22 like the signature line says. I like the R15's a LOT more than the R22. If you don't plan on using the "fancy" features of the R22 like an SWM multiswitch, HDMI and/or component output, "on demand", etc. stick with your R15. The hardware is reliable as hell (one of mine was made in 2005 including the HDD and it's still chugging along fine). The latest software has 99% of the bugs you may read about fixed.

What they forgot to mention is that the R22 doesn't have an RF output (ch 3/ch 4) so if you feed multiple old analog TV's in different rooms you'll have to buy an RF modulator for the R22. You also can't use an RF and IR remote with it at the same time. "Channel Surfing" with an R22 is like surfing the web using a dialup modem. Other functions are also slow as molasses like browsing the program guide. You get an annoying gray screen when changing channels which you can't change (for now). The program guide is filled with ADVERTISEMENTS (!). I could go on...

Last but not least, on a side-by-side comparison on a 32" SD TV, the picture quality from the R15 is much clearer and sharper than the picture from the R22 both using the S-VIDEO outputs.

Consider carefully before changing....the "grass may not be greener on the other side of the fence"


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Thomas,

Ya know I like to argue with you, so...

I have both an R15-300 and an R22-100. I would love to get another R22 to replace the R15. I have found the picture quality to be better on my R22 than the R15. The additional features that come with the R22 definitely outweigh the issues that I have with it (which are mostly what you stated: slower channel changes, gray bars).

The one thing I cannot stand about the R15 is that they have not added any new features is who knows how long and the bugs it has have not been taken care of either. Updates to the software are always generic updates that don't seem to add any additional capabilities for the user. I suppose that has to do with it being developed outside of DirecTV, but I would hope that DirecTV would put pressure on the developer to put out a good product.

- Merg


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

R15-300
R22-100

Other than the bigger HDD in the R22, I can't say I find much improvement in the R22. Like others, I've noticed the sluggish operation and the grey screen when changing functions. In addition, I get a green flash in between grey screen and normal!

And here's a strange one:
Same program being recorded on both DVRs, program guide on R15 has plenty of info, on the R22 it says "no information available". Not all programs, just some. What's up with that?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Ya know I like to argue with you, so...


HA HA! 



The Merg said:


> The one thing I cannot stand about the R15 is that they have not added any new features is who knows how long and the bugs it has have not been taken care of either.


Nonsense! One by one, the "features" of the R22/HR2x are being added to the R15. Highlight the folder and hit play to play all the shows? ADDED to the R15. Limit on TO DO list entries? Nope, not on the R15 anymore. Of course, you can't add features that require hardware that the R15 doesn't have (like video-on-demand), BUT the R15 does some pretty slick things with the hardware it has like IR & RF at the same time, ch 3/4 RF output, etc. Plus, nothing on it is "crippled" like many features of the R22 that are available on the HR2x-series having NOTHING to do with HDTV.

And some "features" are non-features. Like no obnoxious ads in the program guide. And, it's a much smaller box than the R22/HR2x so it fits in many places the others don't.

In fact, there are only TWO things that would make the R15 a superior box for SD use than the R22 in my opinion-adding 30 second "skip" and fixing that goofy "R" icon bug where the icon remains in the guide even if the show isn't scheduled to be recorded.

The negatives of the R22 don't exceed the few extra "bells and whistles" like video-on-demand and a bigger HDD neither of which I need or use.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

denvertrakker said:


> R15-300
> R22-100
> 
> Other than the bigger HDD in the R22, I can't say I find much improvement in the R22. Like others, I've noticed the sluggish operation and the grey screen when changing functions. In addition, I get a green flash in between grey screen and normal!
> ...


Oh, you've noticed that irksome program guide info issue, eh? Next time you notice it (usually on shows from the basic cable channels like USA) check this out. Browse ahead for the next showing of the same episode (like "In Plain Sight" for example) sometimes only a few hours later. PRESTO! There's the complete show description! Unfortunately, if you recorded the FIRST showing of the new episode via prioritizer entry, you'll just have to watch to see what the story is about.

Oh, and this DOESN'T happen on the R15.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

so what are they shipping today? I had a replacement for an old Tivo being sent. would i get an R22 or an R15?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

su_A_ve said:


> so what are they shipping today? I had a replacement for an old Tivo being sent. would i get an R22 or an R15?


Probably an R15 or R16. Possibly an R22.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Probably an R15 or R16. Possibly an R22.


Carl,

Oh so helpful... :lol:

As good as the question, "I'm not indecisive, am I?"

- Merg


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Probably an R15 or R16. Possibly an R22.


ugh - I want the on demand. already have it on the hr20.

However my tv only has coax input so I would need to get an rf-mod.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

su_A_ve said:


> ugh - I want the on demand. already have it on the hr20.
> 
> However my tv only has coax input so I would need to get an rf-mod.


You might find nowadays that a used tube tv on craigslist is very competitive in price with an rf-modulator.

I had to practically give away my old 27in Sony CRT TV.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

su_A_ve said:


> so what are they shipping today? I had a replacement for an old Tivo being sent. would i get an R22 or an R15?


I had to call a few weeks ago about a D*TIVO receiver that had a bad tuner. D* said they would Overnight (actually took 4 days due to a weekend) a replacement DVR that would be more advanced than my TIVO. They shipped me an R15.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Carl,
> 
> Oh so helpful... :lol:


Was not trying to be sarcastic, and the correct answer really is probably an R15 or R16. But there is a chance of an R22 (especially if he is in an mpeg4 SD market).

Better answer: If you want an R22, order one from an on-line retailer such as solid signal.

Another good answer: If you already have HD on your account, get an HD DVR and avoid the entire question/confusion. An SD TV works just fine fed from an HD DVR.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

The replacement receiver is free, adding an HD is not free.

They are definitely shipping R15/R16 unless you live in an MPEG4 SD area. Just had a "priority" customer care service call and the guy said they were told no more R22's would be seen in our area for service calls.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tonyoci said:


> The replacement receiver is free, adding an HD is not free.
> 
> They are definitely shipping R15/R16 unless you live in an MPEG4 SD area. Just had a "priority" customer care service call and the guy said they were told no more R22's would be seen in our area for service calls.


But if you want an R22 check out Best Buy.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> But if you want an R22 check out Best Buy.


Well I tried but they were unable to offer me a free one


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Bummer......


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Bummer......


Indeed.......


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Glen_D said:


> I had to call a few weeks ago about a D*TIVO receiver that had a bad tuner. D* said they would Overnight (actually took 4 days due to a weekend) a replacement DVR that would be more advanced than my TIVO. They shipped me an R15.


In the DirecTV pecking order, an R15 IS more advanced than a DirecTiVo. The TiVo is an obsolete DirecTV product no longer currently shipping even if there are a lot of TiVo worshippers out there.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Indeed.......


:lol::lol:


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

su_A_ve said:


> so what are they shipping today? I had a replacement for an old Tivo being sent. would i get an R22 or an R15?


Got a refurb R15 - It blows I have to agree for 2 years for this.

My problem is that I can't justify paying $99 for an R22 and an RF modulator now. Though at any point I might replace this unit with an HDTV, however I would then go for an HDDVR. But I will miss the capability of VoD, MRV (from my HR20) and Direc2PC - which I don't have now either anyway...

Ugh... Guess I'll take this now, and when the time comes to replace this tube set, I'll upgrade directly to an HDDVR...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

su_A_ve said:


> Got a refurb R15 - It blows I have to agree for 2 years for this.
> 
> My problem is that I can't justify paying $99 for an R22 and an RF modulator now. Though at any point I might replace this unit with an HDTV, however I would then go for an HDDVR. But I will miss the capability of VoD, MRV (from my HR20) and Direc2PC - which I don't have now either anyway...
> 
> Ugh... Guess I'll take this now, and when the time comes to replace this tube set, I'll upgrade directly to an HDDVR...


Why does your R15 "blow"? It has most of the features your old TiVo did-and you got a working DVR for only $20!

If you are short of cash you picked the best option. Why didn't you snoop around and look for a used/owned R15 if you didn't want the 2 year commitment? There are a bunch of posters on this system who are constantly referring to the R15 "they have in a closet"


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Was not trying to be sarcastic, and the correct answer really is probably an R15 or R16. But there is a chance of an R22 (especially if he is in an mpeg4 SD market).
> 
> Better answer: If you want an R22, order one from an on-line retailer such as solid signal.
> 
> Another good answer: If you already have HD on your account, get an HD DVR and avoid the entire question/confusion. An SD TV works just fine fed from an HD DVR.


I figured as much. I just thought it was funny that you happened to mention all three SD-DVR's in your answer...

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Why does your R15 "blow"? It has most of the features your old TiVo did-and you got a working DVR for only $20!
> 
> If you are short of cash you picked the best option. Why didn't you snoop around and look for a used/owned R15 if you didn't want the 2 year commitment? There are a bunch of posters on this system who are constantly referring to the R15 "they have in a closet"


I'm one of those that has an R15 deactivated (for now) but it will get activated for use in the garage next month..... Usually from June to Oct. I have to clean out my garage and take my little TV out there first.....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I'm one of those that has an R15 deactivated (for now) but it will get activated for use in the garage next month..... Usually from June to Oct. I have to clean out my garage and take my little TV out there first.....


Well, at least you didn't say you were going to reactivate it and watch it in the closet where it is now....


----------



## Christie (Jun 11, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> Why does your R15 "blow"? It has most of the features your old TiVo did....


I'm an extremely frustrated new R22-100 user. Our previous DVR was a Directivo and what has me so upset is exactly the issue that all the best features of that DVR are now gone.

Our old unit had the "wish list" feature. Can't find anything comparable on the R22. I've gotten so frustrated trying to do what I used to do easily with the wish list that I'd quit DirecTV if getting the new DVR hadn't just moved us to a new two year commitment.

Without the wish list, searching for things has become exceedingly tedious, both in terms of input and in terms of the results. Searching and then auto-recording is fine for some shows where I want to record every new or every show, but there are a lot of others where I review the episode descriptions and then pick and choose. There were keywords that I had in my wish list that would find a topic that might only pop up once in a blue moon. OTOH, keywords also allowed me to find frequent topics without having to either re-enter the keyword time and again. Now I've got to keep a hard copy list of all the show titles and all the relevant keywords and then enter them one by one into the slower than molasses search screen--every single time I want to check on whether something I MIGHT want to record is coming up. The "25 most recent searches" does nothing to help with the problem and is utterly useless. On another thread I was reading about boolean searches, and, although I'm familiar with such searches in other contexts, the ones for use with the R22 seem incredibly complex, and, if they are designed to be used in conjuntion with auto-record, not what I need in any case.

The results are a pain, too. The list doesn't tell me how many relevant shows/episodes it's found; there's no channel icon, only a number; there's no way that I've found that I can simply step through the episode descriptions without having to go back and forth from one screen to another.

The only good thing about this huge disappointment is that we'll probably watch less television, which might be a good idea.

I also miss the fact that I no longer have the ability to "undelete" a show. This feature turned out to be useful for several reasons.

The other missing feature--so far as I can tell, at any rate--is that I cannot get the playlist to remain in the sort order that I choose. The default appears to be in date order with most recently recorded first. I can resort but the next time in return to the list, even if it's simply from taking a look at the description of a show, I'm right back at the default and have to go through the slow as molasses re-set to the order I want.

It's possible, of course, that there are ways to do a few of these things, but, if so, we haven't been able to find them in the poorly written manual. Things like how the search results are presented I assume are beyond my control.

If anyone can tell me if I'm just missing something or, alternatively, if there are some workarounds for the problems I've listed, I would be very happy!

There are some nifty new features with our new DVR but NOT ONE makes up for what I've lost. I just feel totally ripped off.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't really have the same uses/ needs of the old DTivo as you do, and so I don't really have any comments of workarounds, but I will say that there must be tons of cheap used DTivos on ebay. I mean I have two deactivated Hughes HDVR2's in my basement. They're going for under 30 and sometimes under 20 dollars. Add 20 for a new access card and you're up and running.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Christie said:


> I'm an extremely frustrated new R22-100 user. Our previous DVR was a Directivo and what has me so upset is exactly the issue that all the best features of that DVR are now gone.
> 
> Our old unit had the "wish list" feature. Can't find anything comparable on the R22. I've gotten so frustrated trying to do what I used to do easily with the wish list that I'd quit DirecTV if getting the new DVR hadn't just moved us to a new two year commitment.
> 
> ...


First Welcome to the Forum!.:welcome_s

Second sorry about your issues,but the R22 is not a DirecTivo.The only one close would be the HR10-250(MPEG2 HD DirecTivo) you would have all the Tivo features you want and miss but you will not have MediaShare access or VOD access or MPEG4 capabilities or RF capabilities or sata capabilitites.You would have up to 200 hours SD recording(same as the R22).The HR10-250 also has 2 30 minute live buffers instead of 1 90 minute live buffer.

So if you decide to go that route you would still have a 24 month commitment because of the R22,but you would send it back.Find a HR10-250 on Ebay(always check the receiver ID# with DirecTV before purchase) and a new card will cost $20. from DirecTV.You would "own" that HDDVR but there still is a $5. mirror fee for any receivers after the first one.But if you can't do without a DirecTivo this is my suggestion(also make sure you are not in a MPEG4 locals area).Good Luck!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Isn't this thread a moot point since they are discontinuing the R22?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The R22 is not discontinued, it's simply limited to certain markets. I'm sure they'll be available online.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The R22 is not discontinued, it's simply limited to certain markets. I'm sure they'll be available online.


oh I was referring to this:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10544512

I thought they were... My mistake.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> oh I was referring to this:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10544512
> 
> I thought they were... My mistake.


Who knows what these people at DirecTV are thinking? Maybe any day now the much-debated "upgrade" of the R22 to full HD will be announced.

I gave up second-guessing what they are up to after seeing some of the surprise product/service decisions in the past two years...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> oh I was referring to this:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10544512
> 
> I thought they were... My mistake.


That looks like it to me too.

Heck if DirecTV would take over the R16.Then put the same guide information on it that the HR2xs and R22s have.I would be more than willing to trade my R22-100 for a R16 as the features that the R22 has are of no interest to me anymore except "First Air Date" in the guide,plus these 2 second gray screen channel changes are getting very old.:nono2:


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

su_A_ve said:


> so what are they shipping today? I had a replacement for an old Tivo being sent. would i get an R22 or an R15?


I got a freakin R15.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I got a freakin R15.


Well, if you don't like it upgrade to HD ($10/mo) and get an HR-series DVR ($199 + new 2yr commitment). Personally, I LOVE my two R15-300's and I "put up with" my R22.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Well, if you don't like it upgrade to HD ($10/mo) and get an HR-series DVR ($199 + new 2yr commitment). Personally, I LOVE my two R15-300's and I "put up with" my R22.


I"ve got HD downstairs. I was hoping for an R22 - on demand capabilities, etc. My 6yr old is the only one who watches this tv much - and he uses our on-demand downstairs some. So I was hoping to set it up for him upstairs too.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I"ve got HD downstairs. I was hoping for an R22 - on demand capabilities, etc. My 6yr old is the only one who watches this tv much - and he uses our on-demand downstairs some. So I was hoping to set it up for him upstairs too.


Oh, well in that case you already pay the $10 for HD. If you don't like your R15, motor over to Best Buy and get yourself an R22....for $99.


----------



## bert213 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> The R22 is more reliable.Reasons to go with the R22:The case is black/more program info with program's first air date in guide/the R22 has the ability to access 30 second skip,mediashare,VOD,external hard drive,have OTA tuners with the AM21,HDMI and Component hookups(480p only at this time),get the same software updates as the HR2xs,200 hour SD recording capacity,RF antenna is internal,R22 is Energy Star certified.There will be other abilities that the R22 will be able to do in the future.


R22 works with the AM21?

D* CSR just told me on the phone tonite that it will work, but only pickup SD channels.

Please confirm.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

bert213 said:


> R22 works with the AM21?
> 
> D* CSR just told me on the phone tonite that it will work, but only pickup SD channels.
> 
> Please confirm.


yes they do, it will pick up HD channels and display them in SD on the R22 and in HD on an HR

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128527&highlight=am21+r22


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> yes they do, it will pick up HD channels and display them in SD


With obnoxious GRAY bars you can't get rid of no matter what kind of TV you have connected to the R22.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> With obnoxious GRAY bars you can't get rid of no matter what kind of TV you have connected to the R22.


hook up a 4:3 thv and tell it that it is hooked up to a 16:9 one, it will stretch the picture vertically to fit.


----------

